# Cats the musical (2019) ....



## MalibuCat (Jul 18, 2019)

...looks absolutely terrifying, change my mind. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/io9.gi...ll-haunt-your-nightmares-tonig-1836504863/amp


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Uncanny valley indeed.


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 18, 2019)

And how hard would it have been to give them cat noses, right?? Add some fluff to the sides of the cheeks to make the head shape less humanlike, and it would make at least a decent improvement. Ugh. They should’ve hired furries for the design team lol.


----------



## Zurapine (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't know about _haunting_ but it does makes one feel like right into the design studio and give whoever okayed this a good verbal thrashing. What an insult to the old Broadway designs! Looks like the bigger budget was spent more on the CG and acquiring the actors.


----------



## Peach's (Jul 18, 2019)

It doesn't really bother me, I am very much in the minority it seems.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

It's got that useless c**t James Corden in it. I'll pass.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm quite hyped, the nose's threw me off but they wanted to keep it as personified cats instead of full on CG cats.


----------



## AbleFur (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm just ecstatic we're getting another movie of it. Too excited to be upset at the sleek, uncanny design


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2019)

I was going to make a thread about this before I realised there already was one!

I think they look awful. The fact they are all recogniseable celebrities makes it worse.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 19, 2019)

MalibuCat said:


> ...looks absolutely terrifying, change my mind.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/io9.gi...ll-haunt-your-nightmares-tonig-1836504863/amp


Yeah, I read an article about it and watched like 10 sec. Of the trailer.
I've seen enough ;0


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 19, 2019)

It would actually look better is they just used the regular theater costumes and put in the tails with cgi LOL


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 19, 2019)

Disney is sighing in relief as this year's Razzie for worst uncanny valley felines won't go to them.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 19, 2019)

I don't know why they needed to use any CG.  I saw the musical on Broadway when I was a kid and the costumes back then looked WAY better than this.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 19, 2019)

I've always secretly wanted to see _Cats_... I might go and see it but I'll probably just pussy out. *rim shot snare-drum*


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 19, 2019)

The designs for them are so awful that I love it

And kinda just reminds me of Cat from Red Dwarf


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 20, 2019)

Eh...

I thought it looked seven kinds of sexy, but my Uncanny Valley meter is broken...


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

But I think it looks adorable.~ In a quaint sort of way...


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 20, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I've always secretly wanted to see _Cats_... I might go and see it but I'll probably just pussy out. *rim shot snare-drum*


HEYOHHH


----------



## AbleFur (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> It would actually look better is they just used the regular theater costumes and put in the tails with cgi LOL



Yeah I feel this is a production that would be best suited to a theatrical or circus type feel, either that or being made as a fully animated film.

Having the weird celebrity-promotion style computer-generated  hodge podge is just terrible.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh dear.


----------



## Chumbo (Jul 20, 2019)

This is coming out whether we like it or not, so I'm embracing these disgusting caricatures of man and cat.

I'm in Hell, so I might as well love every minute of it!



Spoiler


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 20, 2019)

This was vastly superior.


----------



## Vamux (Jul 20, 2019)

I know how to fix this.


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Jul 20, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> This was vastly superior.




Not even ironically I think this design looks 100x better than the Cats movie designs


----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> It's got that useless c**t James Corden in it. I'll pass.



I think you should have been the star!!!!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 20, 2019)

I did a quick search on the matter and hit up a few news articles, one of which autoplayed the official trailer (but muted by default, and I saw no need to change that).  The uncanny (uncatty?) valley is definitely in full effect here, and definitely exacerbated by it being CGI instead of stage costumes (which was intuitively obvious in the original).  Some things you just can't use special effects for.

That being said, I doubt the initial reaction will prompt another #GottaFixFast....


----------



## Chumbo (Jul 20, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> That being said, I doubt the initial reaction will prompt another #GottaFixFast....



If it does I will personally destroy anyone responsible for it. But it won't.

This is absolute trash design that's almost certainly the fault of some higher ups wanting to cut costs and make the movie absolutely safe. This is probably not the people actually designing it.

We keep consuming movies like this. This is our fault. We made this profitable. We made this Hell for ourselves.

Now we must revel in it - learn to enjoy the pain.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 20, 2019)

https://imgur.com/8p1Ovkj


----------



## Vamux (Jul 20, 2019)

Alright, get this, new movie idea. The Shining, you follow? But with Cats.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 20, 2019)

Prefer to watch the original Broadway version when I can. Nothing beats the theater experience.


----------



## MalibuCat (Jul 21, 2019)

Our community has responded: 
What does the Furry community think about that Cats trailer?


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 22, 2019)

They look creepy because of the human heads on realistic looking anthro cat bodies.  Also, something about them being naked is unsettling.


----------



## Chumbo (Jul 22, 2019)

Ghostbird said:


> Also, something about them being naked is unsettling.



This is actually a really good strategy because some of them _DO_ wear some clothes.

It tempts us with some of the qualities that made it work so well on stage, only to remind us of that we're watching the best horror film of 2019.



Spoiler


----------



## StAvery (Jul 28, 2019)

It looks spectacularly bad and I'm stoked.


----------



## drawsalotl (Jul 28, 2019)

Maybe they could Five Nights at Freddy’s it and turn this horrifying Christian Beaver game into a Animatronic Horror smash hit. Just gotta turn the lights down and insert some jump scares. 

If watching the cats dance makes you uneasy, just wait until James Corden sprints up your stair case behind you when the power’s out.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 1, 2019)

Who thinks these are proper live action cat people done right?


----------



## hara-surya (Dec 4, 2019)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> [Lots of pictures...]
> 
> Who thinks these are proper live action cat people done right?



Vincent was the only time Ron Perlman was a sex symbol, but I thought it was reasonably well done given the budget. The other cat people looked a lot better because, let's face it, Ron Perlman looks like a Neanderthal. (Literally, in _Quest For Fire_ he played a Neanderthal and didn't have to wear any prosthetics.)

I think the Dr. Who cat-people are some of the best live-action cat-people ever made, but there were obvious limitations to the makeup. (Namely, it didn't wrap around the whole face so they had to wear wimples or helmets.)

The it's hard to mention the cat-woman dancer in _Star Trek V_ - which was pretty typical 1980s action movie sexy alien crap - without also mentioning the Caitian Admiral in _Star Trek The Voyage Home_ which was pretty decently done.

One of the big difficulties with live-action animal people in movies is the simple fact you need to put a real human actor under the makeup and then allow them to actually act and emote while wearing it. I think the middle-ground this Cats movie is doing, with heavy CGI, is reasonable but it has the problem of throwing up lots of "Uncanny Valley" flags in most people. I think their biggest "sin" is keeping their faces too human, so it ends up looking like exactly what it is, which makes suspension of disbelief difficult.

I know it was basically a CGI cartoon, but _Avatar_ did a pretty damn good job of cat-like people.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 4, 2019)

Vamux said:


> Alright, get this, new movie idea. The Shining, you follow? But with Cats.


Been there, done that.  The theme for Fangcon in February is Howlywood. This is one of the posters in the series that I am working on.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 5, 2019)

ciaranskye said:


> Vincent was the only time Ron Perlman was a sex symbol, but I thought it was reasonably well done given the budget. The other cat people looked a lot better because, let's face it, Ron Perlman looks like a Neanderthal. (Literally, in _Quest For Fire_ he played a Neanderthal and didn't have to wear any prosthetics.)
> 
> I think the Dr. Who cat-people are some of the best live-action cat-people ever made, but there were obvious limitations to the makeup. (Namely, it didn't wrap around the whole face so they had to wear wimples or helmets.)
> 
> ...



And do you think Vincent was one of the earliest furry icons in the 80s and early 90s?


----------



## hara-surya (Dec 6, 2019)

AlexJMurphy1982 said:


> And do you think Vincent was one of the earliest furry icons in the 80s and early 90s?



I was single digits old and vaguely remember my grandmother watching it. I didn't knew Furries existed as a subculture until the very end of the 1990s. I just thought I was really weird. (I am really weird, shut up.)

Plus, we all know this is the most accurate portrayal of a cat-person ever seen on television:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 6, 2019)

I don't know what everyone is complaining about, it will be a great horror movie.


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Dec 15, 2019)

ciaranskye said:


> I was single digits old and vaguely remember my grandmother watching it. I didn't knew Furries existed as a subculture until the very end of the 1990s. I just thought I was really weird. (I am really weird, shut up.)
> 
> Plus, we all know this is the most accurate portrayal of a cat-person ever seen on television:



Let's not forget Cleo from Heathcliff, Animalympics, Great Mouse Detective, Thundercats, Ninja Turtles and more were earlier furry icons too before the 90s.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 15, 2019)

Cats was great.  This...  this...

Ugh, all I could think about watching the trailer was this:


----------

